# Murder victim aids investigation from beyond the grave



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

From the Edmonton Sun

*Voice from beyond grave
Cop hears murdered prostitute speak*
Wed, July 5, 2006

A veteran city cop is convinced the voice of murdered prostitute Rachel Quinney was picked up on an audio recording as she spoke from beyond the grave.

"I saw it. I heard it. I believe," said Const. Wayne Fermaniuk, who on June 26 accompanied a psychic to the spot where Quinney's body was discovered.

"If (the psychic) was a phoney, I wanted to expose him. But he's got me. I'm convinced."

Fermaniuk, a 25-year veteran of the Edmonton Police Service, was among a small group of people who ventured to the spot in Strathcona County where the body of 19-year-old Quinney was found June 11, 2004.

Also there were Rachel's mother, Delia Quinney, and one of Rachel's sisters.

They were led by psychic and spiritual medium Alan Hatfield, from Pictou Landing First Nation in Nova Scotia.

Hatfield, who says he came to Alberta at the request of the Quinney family, set up an infrared camera and audio recorder at the site where Quinney's body was found.

Along with the voices of Fermaniuk and Quinney's mother and sister, who were all present, Rachel's voice could be heard on the tape's playback, said Hatfield.

"It was clear and came in between other dialogue," he said.

"Rachel came on, and her grandmom and granddad, who are Delia's mom and dad, they came on, too." Hatfield says he also captured images of "spiritual energies" flitting around the site.

Neither Hatfield nor Fermaniuk would reveal what they heard Rachel say on the recorded audio of the approximately hour-long session, saying it could jeopardize the police investigation into her unsolved death.

But Hatfield did say that Rachel talked about her murder. "She's very angry, very angry. She's a fighter. She didn't go down easy. She fought all the way."

Fermaniuk said the voice sounded "like a woman talking."

"I heard the clips that the mother (Delia) said were her daughter talking. It kind of sounds like it's in the background, and you have to turn it up a bit, but it's there."

Last week's visit, which Hatfield says he paid for himself, marked the second time he has visited the spot with his psychic equipment. During a half-hour session last summer, he claims a "male spirit" was captured on tape saying the word "Tom."

In May of this year, 38-year-old Thomas Svekla was charged in the murder of another sex-trade worker, Theresa Merrie Innes, whose body was found in a Fort Saskatchewan home.

The arrest was the first made by Project KARE, a task force investigating the murders and disappearances of dozens of area prostitutes in the last 30 years, including Quinney.

Hatfield said he believes four people are involved in the murders of the women, with one person acting as the "dumping guy."

Alberta RCMP spokesman Cpl. Wayne Oakes said Project KARE investigators are reviewing Hatfield's material.

"Traditional investigative technique would not say let's go out and get a psychic medium to have a seance and see what we can find out about this crime," said Oakes.

"But there have been a number of examples over the years where (information from psychics) has been fruitful."


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

That is kind of weird. I've heard alot of stories like that, but im not really sure whether to believe them or not. I guess nobody ever really knows for sure. Interesting find though!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

That is Very interesting.
My Cousins who were killed under tragic circumstances, as tey were Outlaws in the 1800's, they have also saught my help in righting the Wrongs of their Deaths.
Right now, I am working with my Cousin, Billy the Kid to help him with his case.
It will take a while to get through All of them, but I will eventually get to that point.


----------

